# CW9 Trigger



## BigSkiff

Hey y'all, newb here. I have a question for you Kahr guys about the trigger on the CW9. I've been reading through the threads here and couldn't find a good answer so I thought I'd ask.

Is the trigger pull length on the CW9 3/8" like the other non-N.Y. style triggers? And more importantly, how smooth is the trigger? I realize smooth is subject to a lot of interpretation but I'm asking any way. Would you compare it to a GLock, a Sig, or a Keltec P-11? If not one of those then like what ever you can compare it to. 

I want to replace one of my current carry guns and I'm pretty sure I'm going to buy a Kahr as my new gun. The history on the K9 and P9 both seem to show a very smooth and crisp trigger. Is the CW9 the same? The CW9 is so much less expensive than either the K9 or P9 that I'm a bit concerned that the trigger will not be as good.

I'd appreciate any input you feel is relevant.

Thanks!


----------



## Recycooler

I have just sold my CW9 and bought a K9 with the nycpd trigger.Yes it costs twice as much +/-.The trigger on the K9 is super smooth and not as long of a pull as the CW,even though the specs say it 1/2 inch as opposed to 3/8.The Cw9 felt as if it ramped up and got slightly harder before shooting ,there is none of that with the K9.I have shot the Sig239 sas with the DAK trigger and it is nice,but it was a while ago so I really cant compare it with the K9,but it did leave me with the "nicest DA trigger ever ".The K9 has a bit more recoil snap than the CW,but it is easier to shoot the K9 because of the trigger .I havent shot any of the others you listed.


----------



## Jazz

If I'm slowly squeezing the trigger on my CW9 (dry fire), I can hear the mechanism (trigger spring compressing) and feel the cocking mechanisms move into place and it makes the slide just barely, barely move in the motion. (of course I'm in a very quiet place where you can hear a pin drop!) Sorry, but I'm ignorant on trigger lenght stuff.

When I've got it loaded, the trigger action seems better. Maybe its because it has a loaded mag and the pin strikes easier. I've had to adjust my trigger press to keep from pulling the pistol immediately before the pin strikes. 

All that to say that it seems like a long trigger pull because when I'm at the range I'm pressing, pressing, pressing - oh! surprise, it fired! 

I have a 1911 with a trigger action like no other, but I don't feel like the double action CW9 is that bad as far as trigger pull on a budget 9. :watching:


----------



## YFZsandrider

I believe that the CW9 does not have what Kahr calls the 'elite' trigger that the P9 and K9 have, which is part of the reason for the price difference. My P9 is very smooth, it has a certain amount of resistance, but being a DAO gun and without a safety, for me this is nice. Go to the gun shop, as I did, and dry fire it next to a keltec (model P.O.S.:mrgreen and a far nicer Walther PPS, for that matter. You'll find that the P9 is one sweet little 9.

The walther , although a nice gun, had too long of a handle for how slim the gun is, and its DAO pull is not very smooth, reaching a hard spot half way through. I don't recall the pull on the Keltec, or even being concerned with anything else about it once I had it in my hand. It looked like a quarter machine prize.:smt104









I especially like the fit and finish on the grip extension.


----------



## greenjeans

I believe that the CW9 does not have what Kahr calls the 'elite' trigger that the P9 and K9 have

The CW Series has the same elite trigger as the other Kahrs. I have two and they are extremely smooth.


----------



## YFZsandrider

Yeah, you're right. I scoured every corner of Kahr's site and couldn't find anything that said the CW9 had a different trigger. I do remember hearing that somewhere, though. Ask "Top Glock" he has a P9 and has access to a CW.

Also...... why do you have 2 CW9's??


----------



## greenjeans

I should have been clearer. I have two CW Series, one in 9mm and one in .45 acp. I really like them both and they have been trouble free.


----------



## YFZsandrider

That makes a little more sense! I was gonna say, I like my guns too, but not enough to pick up 2 of each:smt071


----------



## Recycooler

greenjeans said:


> I believe that the CW9 does not have what Kahr calls the 'elite' trigger that the P9 and K9 have
> 
> The CW Series has the same elite trigger as the other Kahrs. I have two and they are extremely smooth.


I was just wondering where you heard that all cw,s have the elite trigger system? If this is the case why would they offer an upgrade for 100+ bucks ?( only Kahr could answer that). There just seems to be many questions about Kahr's trigger pulls.Is there a definitave answer thread some where out there?
Here is what I have would like to know.The Kahr k9-k40 trigger,k9-k40 elite,k9-k40 nycpd(I have this).Is there a huge difference? I am not really looking for poundage here but just pull length.We all know they are smooth pull's.Also has anyone bought the elite parts and put them in? On the poundage thing has anyone put the Wolfe striker spring replacement in and noticed a difference?Thanks all


----------



## YFZsandrider

Can't help you with that question. Just to clarify, I was always under the impression that the cw DID NOT have the "elite"(as Kahr calls it) trigger pull that the more expensive p9 and p40, k9 and k40 have, not to hurt anyone's feelings(I'm sure the CW is a very smooth trigger as well)

As far as the nycpd trigger goes, I just noticed that on the Kahr site a couple weeks ago and I'm not sure what it is. Isn't it only available on certain models, like the non-polymer K9 and K40? 

This site and other forums are full of answers that include alot of opinions. I would ask someone who makes Kahr's his life, 8 hours a day...

(508) 795-3919


----------



## Recycooler

NYCPD triggers are on k9/k40 only,says 1/2pull but seems less,I like it.


----------



## greenjeans

No hurt feelings here. I'll do a little more research. I've been wrong before.


----------



## YFZsandrider

Its tuff to try to come up with an opinion between what you've heard from several differnt source, half of which are second hand, and to keep up with everything on a manufacturer's line can make your head spin sometimes. that's why we're here... to help each other out.:smt068


----------



## Recycooler

Cool


----------



## greenjeans

Good morning Sir,

All our pistol, with the exception of the K series, have the "Elite Trigger" as a standard feature.

Thank you

Glen Malo
Kahr Customer Service
130 Goddard Memorial Dr.
Worcester, MA 01603

Reply direct from Kahr to a question asked last week. Hope this puts it to rest.


----------



## YFZsandrider

Guess I was wrong.... WOOPS!


----------



## Recycooler

greenjeans said:


> Good morning Sir,
> 
> All our pistol, with the exception of the K series, have the "Elite Trigger" as a standard feature.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Glen Malo
> Kahr Customer Service
> 130 Goddard Memorial Dr.
> Worcester, MA 01603
> 
> Reply direct from Kahr to a question asked last week. Hope this puts it to rest.


Which poses the question what do the k series have?


----------



## YFZsandrider

uh-oh, now we're going to a second page


----------



## Recycooler

Far be it for me to push anything over the top....to the next page,but if the k-series doesnt have the elite .Unless it says elite what is it? Super Elite maybe?


----------



## YFZsandrider

Not sure, I'm gonna have to give Kahr a call on one of my days off. I couldn't see it having something inferior?? Kudos on the shiny new Avatar:smt023


----------



## Recycooler

Thanks they are my daily carry 's


----------



## BlueWing

I have and use both Kahr PM 45 and a CW 45. BOTH triggers are the same. Same pull, same length of pull, same weight of pull, same triggers. I have a FFL and have shot a lot of Kahr's. The CW is the same triggers as they put in there top line guns. You can go to their web site and see the differences between the CW model and their other models.


----------

